# Black Scoter lost



## ryckmanm (Sep 7, 2009)

My buddy shot this hen Black Scoter in our spread yesterday. Thought it was a large ruddy but after doing a little research, found out its a Black Scoter Hen. Hopefully a couple drakes are around.


----------

